# Marla Spivak comes to Cork Ireland 24-26 March



## snoop (Feb 10, 2013)

Marla Spivak is giving a series of lectures in Cork Ireland 24 - 26 March 2017 

If you are thinking of a trip to Ireland , you could fit in this weekend as well 

Bookings now been taken at 

https://www.eventbrite.ie/e/ccbka-i...s-24th-to-26th-march-2017-tickets-28522638981


----------

